# Check out this chain nozzle



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine just arrived today so I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. Have a jetting scheduled tomorrow so I'll be able to see if it kicks ass.
http://www.arthurproducts.com/nozCntEliteMini.htm


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How much was it?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

With shipping $685.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

What gpm and pressure??


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

9 gpm 4000 psi


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool, I love my chain cutter. Let us know how it works. Hod did you find that company,? It never came up in any of my searches.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Definitely. Thought I'd be able to use it today but I had to reschedule it for next week. It's similar to the root rat but looks like it's built much better. I was looking through the digital cleaner online and saw it in there.


----------

